# Graphics Card recommendation



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all,

About 2 years back, I had requested for a pc configuration at 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/153025-upgrade-buy-new-one.html#post1650843


and had bought the items. 



motherboard-intel DH67CL
processor- intel i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10 GHz
ram- Corsair 8gb ddr3 1333mhz
monitor- Viewsonic 19" LED 1366 x 768
cooler master smps 400w with circle cabinet


I am using win7 -64bit

I was able to play crysis2, farcry3, call of duty without any issues. But when i played NFS-The run, the pc started lagging drastically.

Now can you guys recommened a good graphics adapter 
which is future proof for atleast5 years- I should be able to play crysis 3,NFS,etc at good resolution without lagging.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 18, 2014)

What is your budget?


----------



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

I would like to keep it at Max 8k .


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 18, 2014)

You can get GTX-650Ti or GTX-750 for around 9k


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

If your going for the above cards, it recommended that you upgrade your psu. Get the Antec VP450p at 2.6k


----------



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

I cannot upgrade anything other than get a new graphics card. Will the 9k one mentioned above  GTX-750 work with my motherboard and is the smps good enough for that?

I was searching flipkart and I found this ,

*www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gefo...650+&ref=f5e7d610-4866-4db4-b688-6277b6d3e319

I don't know if this is ok and it will fit the motherboard,etc...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

I serious doubt that  . You can get the HD 7770@7.7k and Antec vp450p @2.6 if you can extend till 10.4 or get the HD 7750@6.5k and it will be 9.2k

Shiva


----------



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Shiva, thanks for reply but i dont' want to buy a fan too...only a good graphic card for max 8k.

- - - Updated - - -

Can somebody suggest a card which will work with my existing board,ram,smps, etc which can be good enough for atleast 4 to 5 yrs?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 18, 2014)

One thing I like to point out here. Many people don't understand power supply is the core thing for a system. Cleaner/better power system increases performance/life/longivity of a system. If your add a graphics card that will inturn increase the load of the system. All the people here suggesting you to change the power supply because the increased load of  a graphics card might destroy your power supply. That inturn might destroy other components as well and you might have to spend a huge amount to buy a new system. So before you purchase a graphics card please wait and save till your budget can accommodate a power supply. Then buy the both and game with peace of your mind.


----------



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi masterkd,

Oh ok, i got it. Thanks for that.
Does that mean my system cannot support any graphic card?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 18, 2014)

It can support sub standard graphics cards but not a good idea to invest.


----------



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

good grief sub standard cards , what a shame, i bought this system in 2012 and its already old to include graphic card , damn, i am dejected.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 18, 2014)

anonymous said:


> good grief sub standard cards , what a shame, i bought this system in 2012 and its already old to include graphic card , damn, i am dejected.


Don't feel bad... the member may not have directed you to buy a better PSU ... or may be because at that time the GPU weren't that much so... follow others in my opinion ...


----------



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

well, what can i do with the old psu then? 

Will the one suggested above + the graphic card suggested above fit on my motherboard? I dont want to buy something and then find that it is not compatible with mine

Is it worth for atleast 5 yrs?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

what is the exact model of your psu??

- - - Updated - - -

saying just 400w is not enough.


----------



## anonymous (Mar 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is the exact model of your psu??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> saying just 400w is not enough.



working on something now, will find the details and tell this tomorrow...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 19, 2014)

You are having a thunder series or GX series for sure... and its BAD .. looking at the future proofing for 5 years, its not possible for future gen as we don't know the coming technology, but yes the Card will survive for 3-4 years at max with low to medium settings.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

5years is not possible even on the latest hiend cards. Max 2 3 years. 

I'd say first get a good PSU. Then get the card. Else you'll risk your whole system with that  bad PSU.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 5years is not possible even on the latest hiend cards. Max 2 3 years.
> 
> I'd say first get a good PSU. Then get the card. Else you'll risk your whole system with that  bad PSU.



Reg GPU.

Have belief bro. 3yr user of GT210. You can dial down the graphics as new games come. No need for max setting on each game na??  That way each GPU will last3-4 yrs. after that things will be unplayable 

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah. I was a user of gt520 on 1024x768. I have the idea. But there should be a minimum standard of gfx. That's why I'll keep some good settings and make my GPU last max 2 3 years..


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 19, 2014)

GPUs do last 4-5 years. All you have to do is figure out which settings you'd want to tone down. But yes, don't expect to play AAA titles 3-4 years down the line even on medium configuration. That statement also seems a bit vague since "medium" is rather arbitrary.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Yeah. I was a user of gt520 on 1024x768. I have the idea. But there should be a minimum standard of gfx. That's why I'll keep some good settings and make my GPU last max 2 3 years..



So when's the next upgrade?? 

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 19, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> So when's the next upgrade??
> 
> Shiva



he already has and hd 7770 right now.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 19, 2014)

He got it in 2012. So its been 2 years. His review is here

btw, where is the OP??

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> So when's the next upgrade??
> 
> Shiva



when i am back with my beloved desktop for sure.. 



shivakanth.sujit said:


> btw, where is the OP??
> 
> Shiva



gone to pray to Shiva..

*Shiva*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 20, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

Where are you then??

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 20, 2014)

in Pune...


----------

